# Noxx's new Ride



## Irons2 (Nov 19, 2012)

http://autos.yahoo.com/news/florida%E2%80%99s-most-blinged-camaro-zl1-brings-out-the-haters-in-force.html


----------



## Geo (Nov 19, 2012)

wow. i like a flashy car same as everyone else, but dang. you could get jacked in that around here just rolling down the street.


----------



## Noxx (Nov 19, 2012)

LOL!

No, my taste is: less is more!


----------



## kadriver (Nov 20, 2012)

And now to represent those of us from the "old school", here is a shot of some original Detroit muscle.

Although it only has a mouse motor (283 bored 60 thousands to give 292 cubic inches) with a 350 TurboHydromatic mixer, this thing is a beast.

Bottle fed (nitrous oxide plated injected under the carburator) with roller cam, dart II cast Iron heads (for durability) and 4:56 read end, it will do zero to 92 MPH in 7.8 seconds and I can drive it to the strip.

When I hit the nitrous button (on the floor mounted B&M click shifter handle) and those beafy meats get hooked real good, I can actually feel the G forces pushing the blood back in my arms as I hang on to the stearing wheel and try to keep the car from swapping ends!

I built the motor myself in my garage (the same garage I am using for my refining experiemnts).

Ah yes - those were the days.

kadriver


----------



## element47.5 (Nov 20, 2012)

This thing put a smile on my face. 

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JUzqXJjpq94?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JUzqXJjpq94 << if the embed doesn't work.


----------

